# Artificial Plants



## rcalzadilla (Aug 27, 2007)

Has anybody done aquascape with artificial plants?
Which ones look real, best quality,etc?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I've seen them, but they tend to be very few and far between.

Aquarium Design Group uses them in some of their freshwater set ups.

From what I've heard, the best plants are silk and other materials from craft shops... not the little plastic dealies you'll find at pet stores.


----------

